# Ifor williams tack pack?



## ponyforever (19 September 2010)

Hi,
Are they worth it?
Also, how much could i get one for second hand? Does anyone know where i could find one? I have tried ebay but nothing at the moment. 
Thanks.


----------



## NeilM (19 September 2010)

I just use a large wheelie bin. 

I don't put my tack in it, that travels in the car, but all the other bits and bobs like BP, boots, first aid kit, cooler rugs etc all fit in a 140 litre bin which I bungee into the nose of the trailer.


----------



## Shay (19 September 2010)

We had one which came with the trailer and I'm afraid we ended up selling it on Ebay.

The version we had lives in the nose section of the trailer.  So you can't get the horses out until you have taken the tack pack out - which you then leave outside the trailer screaming "I've got tack in me please nick me..."  (Thefts from shows have increased massively in the last year according to UK insurers.  After all who thinks twice about someone picking up a saddle and carrying it off at a show?!)

Plus - many saddles don't actually fit in it!  Our smaller one did, but not the larger bespoke jumping saddle - the foward cut flaps didn't work.  Even when we only had the GP in it there wasn't really much room for anything else.

So - sorry if you're the person who bought our off us for a very nice price (from our point of view!)  but they are not really worth it.  We opted for a saddle pod in the back of the Landy - which we can lock when there is tack in there.


----------



## smudge99 (19 September 2010)

We have one and I must admit it has been a waste of money.  We have used it once or twice but anything over a 17" saddle doesn't fit and we certainly cant get 2 in there.  We are thinking about selling but knowing me it will go in the back of the tack room and stay there!!

Liz


----------



## DragonSlayer (19 September 2010)

I have one and use it a lot. Yeah, I call it my glorified wheelie-bin but it saves me walking backwards and forwards from the tack room to the truck....just put it all in and wheel it away....

Doesn't take too much to wheel it out to get the horse out, then when she's tied at the back, I just wheel it round to get at all my stuff, then it gets bunged back in and the doors shut up, never had any bother. in a 'Time and Motion' study, it would prove useful!


----------



## Dizzykizzy (19 September 2010)

Agree with what others have said, not really big enough, saddle didn't fit in with numnah on and it was a pain to have to move it before unloading horse.
We have a front mounted tack pack outside on our Richardson trailer now and it is much better, still a squeeze to get saddle with numnah in but it is definitely more user friendly.


----------



## juliag (19 September 2010)

We have one, bought it new when I bought the trailer and it is great. We use it all the time. We carry do 17" saddles and all the paraphanalia. A little box sits in the top of it in which we put all the boots, studs etc. and the bridles hang alongside the saddles. Yes it is a tight fit but we get on with it fine. I wouldnt be without ours.


----------



## Hanno Verian (19 September 2010)

Shay said:



			So - sorry if you're the person who bought our off us for a very nice price (from our point of view!)  but they are not really worth it.  We opted for a saddle pod in the back of the Landy - which we can lock when there is tack in there.
		
Click to expand...

Shay - I've not seen the Saddle Pod, do you have any info about it, i've got a Range Rover that I want to oranise the back of it a bit better, I'd considered getting one of the Stubbs free standing saddle racks and cutting it down to fit as the tack pack won't take our dressage saddle.

Many thanks Hv


----------



## jrp204 (20 September 2010)

We have one and can get my daughters Bates 17" dressage and jumping saddles, 2 bridles, hat and various odds and ends crammed in around everywhere else. It is heavy when loaded but then everything is usually in one place. I don't have a problem with it but are often travelling 1 horse, then i put it on the other side of the trailer and tie the handle to the breast bar. With 2 i put it up front and find it ok.


----------



## Dubsie (20 September 2010)

We have one that came with the trailer. We load our trailer from half way down the back garden, and as it's a longish way, we tend to fill the tack pack then put it on. 
We have no problem fitting 2 x GP saddles and bridles, plus various rubbish in the pack, and in the top box goes various other bits and bobs, first aid kit etc.

We leave it bungeed in place at the front of the trailer and don't have to move it for the 11.2 or slim 13.2 to get out when we arrive.  For the 14.1 chunky NF, we unclip the bungee and swivel it slightly to the side, and he can come off no problem.  If the 13.2 is also on as well as the 14.1, we then drop his breast bar and swing the front partition to the side and he can come out too without removing whole tack pack. 

When we take a 15.1 and our 14.1 we have to take the tack pack out before removing either of them - bit too tight and the 15.1 is a bit more impatient than ours, so we remove in the interests of child safety!  However, as both then get saddled up, we then put the tack pack back in the trailer empty, and with the front partition to one side it can be easily loaded again with the saddles from the rear of the trailer when you're ready to go home.  I always lock the saddles in the boot of the car if they're off for any unattended time later on.


----------



## Honey08 (20 September 2010)

I'm not a fan of them really.  We bought the "Saddle tramp" from Derby House - basically a frame that fits in the back of the discovery, with two saddle racks on it.  We then keep a "show kit" that goes under it in a big plastic container (you know with the snap on lids - like a giant sandwich box).  It houses a grooming kit, first aid kits for us and horses, and then we add anything else we need, suc as stud kits, boots etc depending on where we are going.  We keep spare headcollars and leadropes in the trailer, and have one of those buckets that clip to the wall under the haynets which we use for watering/washing off.  Underneath that stands a plastic water carrier - we have a strap that goes across to secure it.


----------



## Shay (21 September 2010)

What I have always called a saddle pod now appears to be called a saddle mate.

http://www.robinsonsequestrian.co.uk/equine-product-details.asp?ID=4048


----------

